# Touareg Customization -- Building a sleeping platform



## Jim Lawyer (Apr 13, 2004)

I've completed my conversion of my Touareg into a sleeping vehicle. Here are some photos.
First, I had to remove the rear seats. To do this, you need a #10 12-point star socket for the bolts. It was a bit difficult to find, but I finally found one at a NAPA warehouse. The seat bolts are very tight, and have been sealed with a lock-tight compound, so you really have to work them.
Next, I built a wooden box that is bolted to the floor. Here are some pictures of the finished box.
























The tricky bit was bolting this to the floor. For this, I created a steel plate and bolted it to the floor using the existing seat bolt holes and the same bolts that held the rear seats. I used some washers as spacers to raise the plate from the floor with enough room to allow for a bolt to be fastened in the opposite direction. Hard to describe...here is the bolt detail:








Next, I carpeted the interior to protect the existing carpet from water, mud, and other stuff. For this, I simply cut some indoor/outdoor carpet -- the stuff with rubber backing; very inexpensive. Here's the floor with the carpeting:
















With the seats in their rear-most position, there was insufficient room for me to sleep (I'm 6' 4"). This requires some creativity. With the seats moved to their forward positions, there is plenty of space. I first fabricated some extender rods to cantelever the floor forward:
















The innermost extender rod is permanent, as it fits comfortably between the forward seats and the center compartment. The outermost extender rod pulls from a track that I fabricated:








I made some additional flooring bits that are fitted into these extender rods:








My wife sewed a "futon" using high-density foam and cotton with a denim cover. Here's the finished product:
















...and the extended version:
















Lastly, I needed a way to level the truck so that I'm not sleeping at an angle. For this, I used a simple carpenter's bubble level:








I've made an awning for the window (to keep out rain) and a shelf for the rear (that replaces the cargo cover). I'll take some photos for anyone interested in that.
Jim


_Modified by Jim Lawyer at 1:01 PM 9-25-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Customization -- Building a sleeping platform (Jim Lawyer)*

Nice craftsmanship, but I would rather sleep here:


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Touareg Customization -- Building a sleeping platform (spockcat)*

...and he's doing this why?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Customization -- Building a sleeping platform (Leweyb)*

Perhaps he's not a good lawyer and a better lawyer got the ex the house?








(I know you will appreciate that one Lewey)


----------



## Jim Lawyer (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Customization -- Building a sleeping platform (Leweyb)*

Why convert the track into a bed? Because I travel all over for rock/ice climbing and I need a place to sleep. The truck is ideal vehicle for accessing off-the-beaten-path areas.
...and I'm not a lawyer.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Customization -- Building a sleeping platform (Jim Lawyer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Lawyer* »_
...and I'm not a lawyer.

It was only a joke Jim. 
Sleeping in the Touareg is better than sleeping in a tent.
PS: If you had this interior you wouldn't need to convert the Touareg:










_Modified by spockcat at 8:48 AM 9-25-2004_


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Customization -- Building a sleeping platform (spockcat)*

Wow. What vehicle has that interior spockcat? Is it a limo?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Customization -- Building a sleeping platform (watson007)*

It's a Maybach. And I am surprised LeweyB deosn't have one.


----------



## DaveInDallas (Oct 12, 1999)

*Re: Touareg Customization -- Building a sleeping platform (watson007)*

Dude - that's a Maybach. Check them out at http://www.maybachusa.com/micr....html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Customization -- Building a sleeping platform (Jim Lawyer)*

So Jim, will we get to see this in person in New Hampshire at the Northeast Touareg Rally next month? You can go climbing while we are out driving.


----------



## jack oconnor (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Customization -- Building a sleeping platform (Jim Lawyer)*

Jim, Very nice job,I can see you know how to use your hands,and your tools.
I might try something similar to get more room for my pets.I just dont know if I can justify sacrificing the rear seats. Any ideas how to make the seats semi easy to remove and reinstall?
Good pix tone of these days I will have to learn how to post pix.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Customization -- Building a sleeping platform (jack oconnor)*

Fantastic craftsmanship, that's for sure.
Do you think you can come up with a way (and I'm being quite serious for once) to make the seat backs recline a bit?


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Customization -- Building a sleeping platform (mdjak)*

By the way, Jim. Lewey has Maybachs in different colors, one for every day of the week.


----------



## Richard1 (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Customization -- Building a sleeping platform (Jim Lawyer)*

Nice Work Jim!
Next, how about making it a traveling bunk bed
by converting the roof rack


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Customization -- Building a sleeping platform (Jim Lawyer)*

Wow!!!





















It looks incredible!! 








Before buying the Touareg I thought too about having an afternoon nap (the typical spanish "siesta"














) in the SUV from time to time and I measured both the Touareg and the BMW X5 to discover that the X5 would be better for this purpose (longer and the easiest system to fold the rear seat, making a completely flat surface) but I liked most the Touareg...
You've made it absolutely perfect!! Your idea about a flat (rear seat free) surface was "copied" in this VW commercial Touareg:
















That (if I don't remember bad) Spockcat showed from a European fellow Tregger some months ago. It doesn't have rear seats and I imagine that the floor will be something like yours, but OEM (and expensive, of course).
And very tricky (and elaborated) this idea:








Thanks for taking the time and effort to share with us!!















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 12johnny at 10:05 AM 9-25-2004_


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Touareg Customization -- Building a sleeping platform (12johnny)*

Cool conversion. I'm curious why you wouldn't use a tent, though. And does all of your stuff fit in the roof pod while you're sleeping?


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Customization -- Building a sleeping platform (Jim Lawyer)*

that's sssooo coool!
please come to the fall rally so we can all try out ur "backseat"


----------



## Jim Lawyer (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for all the comments and encouragement. I'll post some pics of my back shelf and window awning for those interested.
spockat - nope, I won't make it out to the rally. I'm gone for the entire month of October on a climbing trip out west. Sounds like I'll miss all the fun.
jack oconnor - I don't think the seats can be easily removed and installed. Each seat is in several bits (back, seat, and separate seatbelt holders). Reassebling these bits would take some time. I think VW should learn from the Honda Element (God forbid), as the seats in that car are trivial to remove. I have to say, though, these seats were much easier to remove than those in other trucks I've owned (e.g., Montero).
mdjak - regarding reclining, I don't see any way for that to work. I think you would have to fashion new seats. I'm sure someone better than I could do so (like a body shop or something). Got to be careful that the seatbelts continue to function with any such mods.
Richard1 - If my truck could carry more than two people, perhaps I'd need a bunk bed.








jmj - I don't use a tent because (a) I arrive and leave usually at night, (b) in a vehicle, I can sleep "comando" in illegal areas (like trail head parking), (c) takes time, and (d) much warmer to sleep in the car in the winter. I use a tent when I'm staying in an area for lots of time, though. Regarding the roof rack -- yeah, that's a problem. I've got lots of stuff, and I hope that the roof rack holds it all. The futon sure takes up lots of room.
Thanks again for all the enthusiasm about the mods.
Jim


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Customization -- Building a sleeping platform (Jim Lawyer)*

Wow, that's cool. And I must say, I could have used that a time or two... or three.
Short of going out to lay my back seats down forward to check, they don't lie flat enough after you've properly lifted up the seat bottoms and then put down the seat back, just to just throw that mattress on top of them?



_Modified by SUVW at 3:28 PM 9-25-2004_


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Customization -- Building a sleeping platform (Jim Lawyer)*

Very nicely done especially being the first to do this with no instructions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Customization -- Building a sleeping platform (SUVW)*

I'm sure you are losing a couple of inches when you flip to seat bottom vertically.
Jim, that is a great looking platform, and I can see that a LOT of effort went into making it, and making it right!


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

Jim that is excellent workmanship and whatever floats your T-Reg boat!!!
The guys are all just jealous that you will be all cozy in the back there with the first actual bed and woman !
Cy


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Customization -- Building a sleeping platform (Jim Lawyer)*

Very nice job! You should be proud of yourself.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Customization -- Building a sleeping platform (Jim Lawyer)*

Jim, where is pompey n.y.?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Customization -- Building a sleeping platform (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_Jim, where is pompey n.y.?

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/m...te=NY


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Customization -- Building a sleeping platform (spockcat)*

Thank ya, sonny.


----------



## smoking_joe (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Customization -- Building a sleeping platform (Jim Lawyer)*

Great work Jim http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








That is a true custon jub


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Customization -- Building a sleeping platform (smoking_joe)*

smoking_joe. you should join the NE Touareg Rally


----------



## 96VWGL (Feb 21, 2004)

cool


----------



## tom.lanning (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Customization -- Building a sleeping platform (Jim Lawyer)*

Nice modification. I do a lot of hang gliding, am 6'1" tall, and was faced with the same problem. I wanted to keep the seats in the vehicle during the day, so I decided to remove the bottom part of the seat and then fold the back down to create a level surface. I cut the bottom part at the hinge with a dremmel. I replaced the lower hinge with with a pip-pin. I can carry 4 or 5 people during the day and then sleep in my Touareg at night by removing the seat and setting it aside or placing it on the front seat.
I really like the extension you designed. You have inspired me to work harder to find a way to extend mine.
I hope to find a way to install temporary screens over the windows. My previous solution that worked on other vehicles, sewing strip magnets into a fine tent mesh, does not work since the vertical posts around the windows are made of plastic.


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Customization -- Building a sleeping platform (tom.lanning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tom.lanning* »_ I wanted to keep the seats in the vehicle during the day, so I decided to remove the bottom part of the seat and then fold the back down to create a level surface. I cut the bottom part at the hinge with a dremmel. I replaced the lower hinge with with a pip-pin. 

Wow!! It has a lot of sense... But it would be easier to understand your "design" if you showed some pics... Would it be possible? This is the "DIY" PARADISE!!!!!!!!!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NeilEugene (Aug 27, 2004)

One could also sleep diagonally and bypass all the conversions ...


----------



## Jim Lawyer (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (NeilEugene)*

Diagonally -- doesn't work. Not flat. Not long enough. And if it did work, it would only hold one person instead of two.


----------



## twvw (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (Jim Lawyer)*

Two people can take up the same space as one if.....I guess it depends on the company you keep!


----------



## JoyfulExistance (12 mo ago)

Jim, I read your post and am most interested! I'm looking at making a large trip around the states in my touareg and want to build something similar to what I believe you have built. The pictures aren't showing up. Do you still have access to these pictures?


----------



## d7e7r7 (9 mo ago)

Jim I would love to see your setup but your images are not showing up. Any chance you could post them again?


----------

